# History needed on a 17 yr old Purebred Morgan



## xxIsabellaxx (Sep 5, 2011)

Me again 

I also need history (if availble)  on my horse Merlin. 
I attached two photos of him on the bottom 
I would also like his breeding history if it's availible.
I got him when i was nine from a lesson barn in MA.
The women i bought him from offered his papers but never gave them to me.
All i have is is Morgan Horse registartion Certificate.
He was foaled in Minnesota.

We  bought him from Jai Smith-Rezac 

Here's his info from his certificate:

Registered Name: Honker Harmony Pegasus
Stable name: Merlin
was gelded: 8-27-2000
Foaled: June 02,1994
Color: chestnut
Markings: Connected Star, Strip,Snip, Cowlick in Star.
Scars: Poll, left cheek, right cheek, mid kneck.

Sire:Flying W kit 86198
Dam: High Plains Empress   0118211

Bred by: Gary & Kathleen Huschle

Registartion number: 00133166
"qualified by blood testing"

His Last resgistared owners were Robert and Penny ernster.

I love my horse so much and this would mean a lot to me if i could know his history.


----------

